# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  فؤاد حجازي ينجز عدداً من الاغاني الوطنية

## رنيم

فؤاد حجازي ينجز عدداً من الاغاني الوطنية


انتهى المطرب فؤاد حجازي من تصوير أنشودتين وطنيتين للتلفزيون الأردني وهما من إخراج عصام بدر وإشراف رئيس قسم المنوعات المخرج منصور خريسات، وذلك لبثهما في عيد الجلوس الملكي وعيد الجيش والثورة العربية الكبرى.
الأنشودة الأولى وهي بعنوان «أردن المحبة» من كلمات عيسى أيوب، وألحان سمير المصري: ,ومطلعها 
أردن لعينيك تحية.
يا أرض الثورة العربية.
جئنا والورد بأيدينا.
لنغني فيك الحرية.
أما الأنشودة الثانية فهي بعنوان «الفرحة الكبرى»، ألحان ضرغام بشناق، وكلمات محمود السواعير:
الشعب هنا والوطن بارك.
بالفرحة الكبرى الكل شارك.
مرفوعة الراية ومذهبة ديارك.
غنو عبد الله ألفين مبارك.
كما يستعد الفنان حجازي لتصوير برنامج تلفزيوني ديني بعنوان «من القلب إلى القلب»، من ثلاثين حلقة لشهر رمضان المبارك ومدة كل حلقة عشرون دقيقة، حيث يتخلل البرنامج ابتهالات دينية من أداءه. ويشارك الفنان حجازي أيضاً ببعض المهرجانات في الأردن لهذا الصيف، كما سيسافر حجازي إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بدعوة من الجالية الأردنية لإحياء عدة حفلات.
وانتهى حجازي من تسجيل جلسة غنائية طربية مع أعضاء فرقة الرواد الموسيقية بقيادة الموسيقار صخر حتر، وإشراف عازف الكمان م. سمير بغدادي، ويحتوي هذا التسجيل على مواويل وأغانٍ قديمة وجديدة بصوته.
أما برنامج المبدعون الصغار والذي يبث من حوالي السنتين والنصف على إذاعة المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية فلا يزال مستمراً نظراً لنجاحه وهو من إعداد وتقديم فؤاد حجازي، ومن إخراج الموسيقار ضرغام بشناق.

----------

